# NCT expired: can i still tax car?



## lucylou (12 Mar 2008)

Hi all 
hope you can help,
I am going to the tax office to tax my car and just wondering if my NCT is expired, will they allow me to tax it?
Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (12 Mar 2008)

Why not do it online if it is a renewal?


----------



## truthseeker (12 Mar 2008)

Yes you can still tax it


----------



## lucylou (12 Mar 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Why not do it online if it is a renewal?


 
I have to go to the tax office anyway to get a new licence, and ive mislaid my pin. I know you can ring them  to re issue the pin, but they just keep putting me on hold


----------



## Simeon (12 Mar 2008)

Yes, you can tax it without the NCT.


----------



## Satanta (12 Mar 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Why not do it online if it is a renewal?


On a similiar note (using the online system to get around some checks) there was discussion on Matt Cooper yesterday in relation to the online system and it's inability to cross check insurance information entered (e.g. you can renew tax without having valid insurance by using the online system which doesn't [/can't currently] cross check the information entered). 

I can't remember the exact details from using the system last year, but I don't believe it requested the NCT info and from a quick look at the site it doesn't mention the NCT information being required.... so agree with Welfarite that it might be one way around. 

(obviously, you should just get your NCT and then this isn't a problem! )


----------



## Welfarite (12 Mar 2008)

Satanta said:


> On a similiar note (using the online system to get around some checks) there was discussion on Matt Cooper yesterday in relation to the online system and it's inability to cross check insurance information entered (e.g. you can renew tax without having valid insurance by using the online system which doesn't [/can't currently] cross check the information entered).


 
Read in the papre today that Senator Joe O'Toole did this online quoting false insurance details and he got a tax disc in the psot a few days later. Presumably, he is now waiting on the fraud summons to come too....


----------



## Satanta (12 Mar 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Read in the papre today that Senator Joe O'Toole did this online quoting false insurance details and he got a tax disc in the psot a few days later. Presumably, he is now waiting on the fraud summons to come too....


It was Senator O'Toole (possibly others, got home before the piece had finished) speaking on the last word in relation to this. 

I'm sure he isn't too worried..... he did it for his wifes tax


----------



## Welfarite (12 Mar 2008)

Satanta said:


> It was Senator O'Toole (possibly others, got home before the piece had finished) speaking on the last word in relation to this.
> 
> I'm sure he isn't too worried..... he did it for his wifes tax


 
Learning from Bertie's Handbook, "How to Use Women and Get Away With It" so.....


----------

